# Pouches for 9.5 steel



## smithyuk (Jun 9, 2019)

What pouches are you all using for 9.5mm steel

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance

Smithyuk

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

My favourite is the Warrior Knight, using their roo leather and loving them


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Warriors and Supersure are my 2 favorites.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Warrior Samurai and Navy Seal are my current favorites in the microfiber versions. Nice and light, and last seemingly forever!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Warrior Samurai and Navy Seal are my current favorites in the microfiber versions. Nice and light, and last seemingly forever!


 :yeahthat:

I also have the roo and canvas/leather ones - they are great pouches.

Also check out Wasp's and HTH's ones being that you're in the UK. Both are great quality.

SimpleShot ones are also great.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Punch my own from boot leather. Use GZK die set. It's the size I prefer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

3/4" x 5mm supersure roo pouches from Rayshot!
I can't say enough good things about the pouches and the service


----------

